# makin bacon



## smker (Feb 8, 2020)

good lookin 11LB slab, skinned and trimmed didn't have to pay for what i don't need,   orderd the LEM dry rub and smoked wet brine, neither has a good rounded flavor to it but i used the dry rub and added brown sugar to it and put some maple syrup on first.
next weekend ill cold smoke it with a  A-MAZE-N  smoker


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 9, 2020)

Some nice looking belly, I've never found them all squared up like that. I'll be watching! RAY


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 9, 2020)

Looks like a good start!
Al


----------



## smker (Feb 9, 2020)

getting these at the local meat locker,    northcotemeats dot com


----------



## smker (Feb 14, 2020)

the first slab is in the smoker and its a bit cold out, 19 deg. filled up the pellet tray for 10 hrs.
started curing a 9lb slab last Mon using the Hi mountain jerky brand original bacon cure and ill smoke it this monday.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 14, 2020)

Like looking belly! Can't wait to see the finish pics.

Ryan


----------



## smker (Feb 15, 2020)

smoked for 10 hrs last night and another 5 today, going to wrap this up for a day and then slice it,   plus i put in the 9lb slab cured with the hi mountain cure, sliced off a piece and the hi mountain is a better cure


----------



## smker (Feb 15, 2020)

frying up a slice of it,  (quality control)


----------



## smker (Feb 16, 2020)

2nd slab done,   dont like the condensation drips ill have to make a cardboard cover for the cold smokes


----------

